# Cockpit shot



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

I thought this was a cool pic that I took. I tried to edit enhance it, and might have over done it....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Great Pic...here Is Inside*

*Great pic....here is inside of cockpit view.*


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

-20 degrees!


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Lear or Cessna?


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Citation V Ultra......wish it was mine, but I do get to tag along occasionally. Riding in the co-pilot seat is a treat for me


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Looks like you're a victim*

Could yo please repost your shots? I love to see them.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

*Pictures*

I am getting a box that says "attached images" but no pictures. How do I access the pictures?


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

what pat said


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Lookls like they are working again....

Here's a couple more out of San Jose, and Quepos but in a little puddle jumper on a cloudy day so the pictures arent very good.........I tried to enhance the one of the wingshot.......I'm no Photoshop pro.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

forgot.....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

From one pilot to another, cool shots!


----------

